# ليه أنا.. وليه دلوقتي... ؟؟؟ (لكل إنسان زعلان من ربنا وحزين)



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

*ليه أنا.. وليه دلوقتي... *
*:download:*
*لو عندك حالة وفاة أو حد قريب منك عنده حالة وفاة يبقى الكلام دا هيفيد أوي أوي.. من أحسن ما اتكتب في الموضوع دا...
*
*لو حصل عندنا حالة وفاة وتحديداً لو حد قريب من العايلة أو من الأصحاب أكيد سألنا الرب السؤال ده كتير "ليه يا رب؟ و ليه أنا؟" و مش قادر تثق إنه فيه أمل وإنه بكره ممكن يبقي فيه خير. *
 
* الرب بيقولك إنه لسه عنده خطة لحياتك "لأَنِّي عَرَفْتُ الأَفْكَارَ الَّتِي أَنَا مُفْتَكِرٌ بِهَا عَنْكُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَفْكَارَ سَلاَمٍ لاَ شَرّ، لأُعْطِيَكُمْ آخِرَةً وَرَجَاءً. إر11:29*
*ساعات الرب ييجي ويهز القارب اللي احنا فيه لأنه عايزنا نخرج من أماكن راحتنا، عايزنا نغامر معاه ونصدقه ونثق فيه في وسط العاصفة والتجربة.*

* الترك: من أصعب الأمور اللي ممكن الواحد يعملها، لكن الرب عايزنا ساعات نسيب الحاجات اللي اتعودنا عليها... أيوه ديه مش بس صعبة لكن كمان مؤلمة لكن بمجرد إنك تختار إنك تقبل اللي حصل، هتختبر حياة مليانة بركة.*

* إيمانا بيقول أن الله مش هيسمح انك تعدي في حاجة لو عارف انك مش هاتقدر أو تقدري عليها، هو شايف حاجات فيك انت لسه مش شايفاها في نفسك، شايفك شجاع وقوي فيه.
*
* أيوب خسر كل حاجة بمعني كل حاجة (ولاده وبناته وممتلكاته، مراته قالت له العن الرب وموت، وحتي صحابه اتهموه ان ده عقاب من ربنا لكنه لما قرر يقبل ويبارك الرب برغم خسارته وألمه وكمان لما قرر يخرج بره نفسه ومشكلته، الرب عوضه ضعفين عن كل حاجة "وَرَدَّ الرَّبُّ سَبْيَ أَيُّوبَ لَمَّا صَلَّى لأَجْلِ أَصْحَابِهِ، وَزَادَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى كُلِّ مَا كَانَ لأَيُّوبَ ضِعْفًا*
*" أيوب10:42*
*
*
*انت وأنتي مميزين! إن الرب يختارك انك تعدي في وادي ظل الموت معناه انه اختارك تمشي السكة اللي يسوع مشيها. في إشعياء 53 بيقول عن يسوع : "رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ... لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا." *

* كان لازم يبقي فيه موت عشان يبقي فيه قيامة،*

* وكان لازم يبقي فيه حزن عشان يبقي فيه فرح،*

* والرب ميزك انك تمشي معاه في سكة الحزن والموت عشان تختبر اللي الكتاب بيقول عليه في إشعياء 35 "10وَمَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ بِتَرَنُّمٍ، وَفَرَحٌ أَبَدِيٌّ عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمِ. ابْتِهَاجٌ وَفَرَحٌ يُدْرِكَانِهِمْ. وَيَهْرُبُ الْحُزْنُ وَالتَّنَهُّدُ."  *

* "أَيْضًا إِذَا سِرْت ُفِي وَادِي ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ لاَ أَخَافُ شَرًّا، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَعِي. عَصَاكَ وَعُكَّازُكَ هُمَا يُعَزِّيَانِنِي". مز  23 
*
*
*
*إزاي العصايا تعزي؟ العصايا تعاقب وتضرب لكن إزاي تعزي وتطمن؟*
* لغاية النهاردة فيه وادي موجود في فلسطين اسمه وادي الموت عشان مليان وحوش وحيوانات مفترسة والراعي لما يضطر يعدي بخرفانه من الوادي ده، يبتدي يلمس بعصايته ظهر كل خروف، طول السكة يفضل يمرر عليهم عصايته عشان يطمنهم إنه معاهم. مش بس الراعي الأرضي لكن كمان الراعي السماوي، لما تلاقي العصايا جامدة عليك، ده مش عقاب لكنه بيطمنك انه جنبك وهيعديك من الوادي.  *
*راعينا الصالح عارف السكة ولازم يعدي بقطيعه الوادي عشان هو ده أحسن طريق للجبل العالي.*
* ربنا عايز يقربك ليه أكتر من خلال الوادي ده وعايز يرفعك. مزمور 23 مش بس اتكلم عن وادي ظل الموت لكنه اتكلم عن مراعي خضر.*
*أكيد مش كل اللي حواليك فاهمين اللي بتمر فيه حتي لو بيحاولوا يساعدوا. أول لما حصل كانوا متفهمين لكن مع مرور الوقت الحزن مش بيقل، ده كمان بيزيد لما تشوف حاجات تفكرك بالعزيز اللي اتفقد. *

* ليه الحزن مش بيقل؟ الحزن مش بيقل عشان اتدفن معاه جزء منك وكل ما كانت العلاقة أقرب الحزن بيبقي أعمق وأحلامنا للمستقبل بتتأثر. الحزن بيفضل عشان مش بس بتتعامل مع ذكريات لكنك بتتعامل مع مستقبل ما إتعاشي. الحقيقة انك مش بس حاسس بحزن لكن خيبة أمل وجواك إحساس كبير بالغضب. الغضب والمرارة من الله عشان كده بتسأله "ليه؟ ليه هو؟ ليه أنا؟ ليه الوقت ده؟" 
*
*يمكن الرب وحده اللي يقدر يجاوب لكن فيه حقيقة واحدة هأقولهالك "الرب صالح" حتي لو مش بنفهم أعماله لكن لازم نثق في حبه لينا.*
*و لانه صالح فكل اللي بيعمله صالح. لكن إزاي الموت يكون حاجة صالحة؟ الاجابة في إشعياء  1،2:57 "باد الصديق وليس أحد يضع ذلك في قلبه ورجال الإحسان يُضمون وليس من يفطن بأنه من وجه الشرير يُضم الصديق. يدخل السلام. يستريحون في مضاجعهم. السالك بالاستقامة." و بالانجليزي أوضح:*

*  (Good people are taken away, but no one understands. Those who do right are being taken away from evil and are given peace. Those who live as God wants find rest in death)*
*يعني الموت هو إجابة الله عشان يريح ناس معينة من أمور معينة. ربنا عارف كل واحد فينا هيعيش أد إيه. حتي لو حاسين إن أيام أحبائنا كانت قصيرة وكان نفسنا تطول، الرب عنده خطة. أتخيل ان احبائنا نفسهم قبلوا اللي سمح ربنا بيه وعشان كده هم في مكان أحسن بيستمتعوا بأبديتهم مع الله. وان كنا بنرفع إيدينا مستعجبين، هم بيرفعوا إيديهم بالتسبيح، وان كنا بنروح نحزن علي القبر، هم بيتأملوا جمال السما، وان كنا بنسأل الله مية سؤال، هم في نفس الوقت بيسبحوا الله. 
*
*
*
*كأنك ماشي في الشارع وعدي أتوبيس كبير وظله غطاك لثواني... هل ده معناه ان ظله داسك أو حتي جرحك؟*
* أكيد لأ عشان ده مجرد ظل. عشان كده الكتاب قال "وادي ظل الموت" . 
*
*من ألفين سنة غلب يسوع الموت علي الصليب وعشان كده النهارده نقدر نعدي منتصرين في ظل الموت مش الموت نفسه لان لينا في يسوع حياة أبدية. *
*كل لما تحس ان إيد الرب أو عصايته بتضغط عليك، اتأكد انه مش قصده سحق لكن قصده تشكيل جديد وهو حاسس بآلامك وأوجاعك وبيقولك انه عارف انك هتطلع من الأمر ده أقوي، هتخرج شخصية مختلفة لأن الرب صاغ صياغة جديدة وعايزك تبتدي بداية جديدة.*

* الكتاب بيقول في رومية 28:8 " وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ مَدْعُوُّونَ حَسَبَ قَصْدِهِ." حتي اللي يبان في عنينا انه شر أو ظلم لكن الرب بيستخدمه انه يبني ويشكل حياتنا من تاني وبيستخدم كل الأمور اللي عدينا فيها والعلاقات اللي اكتسبناها لمجده. ربنا بيحول اللعنة لبركة والشر يستخدمه لخيرنا!*


:smi411:

*م ن ق و ل
*

​


----------



## zezza (13 فبراير 2010)

الصراحة موضوع رائع جدا جدا و معزى خالص 
احييك عليه 
و زى ما مكتوب"" كل الامور تعمل معا للخير ""....... ربنا بيختار وديعته فى الوقت الانسب للانسان و الصالح ليه المهم نتقبل حكم ربنا بشكر رغم صعوبته 

شكرا ليك على المووضع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> الصراحة موضوع رائع جدا جدا و معزى خالص
> احييك عليه
> و زى ما مكتوب"" كل الامور تعمل معا للخير ""....... ربنا بيختار وديعته فى الوقت الانسب للانسان و الصالح ليه المهم نتقبل حكم ربنا بشكر رغم صعوبته
> 
> ...


أشكرك لمشاركتكم
الرب يباركم
ويعزى كل قلب حزين
آمين


----------



## magy salip (13 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع فوق الرائع متتصورش اد ايه بيمسنى لدرجة شعرت لحظه انك موجهلى انا بشكل خاص بجد موضوع تحفه واد ايه معزى لاقصى الحدود


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

magy salip قال:


> الموضوع فوق الرائع متتصورش اد ايه بيمسنى لدرجة شعرت لحظه انك موجهلى انا بشكل خاص بجد موضوع تحفه واد ايه معزى لاقصى الحدود


أشكرك لمشاركة حضرتك
ربنا يباركم ويعزى قلوبكم
ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه
الرب حنان ورؤوف


----------



## maroo maroo (13 فبراير 2010)

موضوع معزى جدااااااااااااا
ميررررررررررررسى 
ربناااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2010)

maroo maroo قال:


> موضوع معزى جدااااااااااااا
> ميررررررررررررسى
> ربناااااااااااااا يباااااااااااااااركك


ربنا يباركم
أشكرك لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## alaakamel30 (14 فبراير 2010)

رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> رائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


ربنا يباركم
أشكرك لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا

شكراااااااا

الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> شكراااااااا
> 
> الرب يباركك



ربنا يباركم
أشكرك لمشاركتكم
سلام المسيح لك


----------



## ABANOB-FARAG (15 فبراير 2010)

يا   rabna mawgod   مواضيعك الى بتجيبها مالهاش حل فعلا رائعة  ربنا بنعمتة يفرح قلبك


----------



## كوكى البرنسيسه (15 فبراير 2010)

فعلا موضوع معزىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا جداااااااااااا شكرا كتير وربنايباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

abanob-farag قال:


> يا   rabna mawgod   مواضيعك الى بتجيبها مالهاش حل فعلا رائعة  ربنا بنعمتة يفرح قلبك


شكرك لمشاركة حضرتك
ربنا يباركم ويعزى قلوبكم
ويستخدمكم لمجد أسمه
الرب حنان ورؤوف


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2010)

كوكى البرنسيسه قال:


> فعلا موضوع معزىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا جداااااااااااا شكرا كتير وربنايباركك


شكرك لمشاركة حضرتك
سلام المسيح لك


----------

